# Anyone hunting turkey near Barrie Ontario??????



## LAVr (May 31, 2007)

Hi TrapperMan

Come to the Wolf Den we have a weight station ,contest and even someone that will pluck clean andy our birds

LAVr


----------



## LAVr (May 31, 2007)

Sorry I mean pluck and clean your turkey


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Worth the trip to Wolf's Den. Shoot some 3D on their course while you are there. Good family run business!


----------



## Northern Archer (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi TrapperMan,
I am up in the Orillia area, just north of Brechin. Haven't seen many birds. Got a nice bird in Michigan this spring.


----------

